# Why tear out my perfectly good ceramic floor???



## Melensdad

*Because my wife said so* 

And so it begins.  

Remodeling a perfectly good bathroom for no apparent reason other than my wife wants to keep me busy.


----------



## Melensdad

Figure it will take all weekend for my arthritic wrists to recuiperate from the pounding before I do much more of this.  Obviously the toilet needs to come up soon.  Baseboards too.  I am NOT taking out the cabinets, just cracking the tile up to the edge and will lay in new tile ... which is NOT even picked out yet.  

We are keeping the cherry cabinet, but replacing the counter top, sink and faucet.  

I heard some rumor of WALLPAPER but that is well above my pay grade.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thank you for posting.

I'm glad to know I'm not alone in having problems like this.


----------



## Melensdad

I believe I need to go back to work so I can rest during the days!


----------



## road squawker

I feel your pain..............


BTW, if ya sprinkle a little water on the floor, then the dust won't be so bad


----------



## Melensdad

Wife came home, saw how much I got done, then sat down and pried off the baseboards for me 





road squawker said:


> I feel your pain..............
> 
> 
> BTW, if ya sprinkle a little water on the floor, then the dust won't be so bad



This floor is coming up with very little dust.  We've done some others that were like working in dust clouds.  Not sure why this is cracking almost dust free.


----------



## Melensdad

Well the floor is progressing, the lovely Mrs_Bob left one of the baseboards on because she couldn't take it off, it was stuck in adjacent to a door frame trim, so rather than let her head upstairs with my SawZall, I ran up to see what the problem was.  Removed the door frame trim and the baseboard was able to be removed.

More tile is up, but there is still more to go.  Artritis is preventing too much progress on that.  A day of rest and I should be able to knock out more of the tile.  Maybe pull the toilet out too, but I should buy a drain pipe plug before I do that so I don't drop tile bits and chunks down that drain line.  

*But I am waiting for the fighting to start . . . * The tile Melen likes is the same tile that my wife absolutely hates.  So I am sensing a conflict.  

Oh, and the counter top that Melen wants, other than being OUTRAGEOUSLY expensive is no longer available.  Nearly $2000 for a 2' x 5' piece!!!  So I'm pretty thrilled about that development *but* since the tile choice is based on coordinating with the counter top I think we are going to end up in and endless cycle of Tile shopping + Counter Top shopping followed by more Tile shopping and more Counter Top shopping!?!


----------



## JEV

It's probably no consolation at this point, but you could have rented an electric hammer from Home Depot or an equipment rental place with a wide chisel that would have made short order of that floor. I'm getting the early twinges of old Uncle Arthur-itis myself, and I have started finding methods easier on my joints. I would have also pulled the cabinet & toilet to save myself the frustration that comes with hand chiseling around objects, and would have been done with that floor in one session. As for the toilet, an old towel wrapped in a couple of plastic shopping bags will keep the sewer gas from escaping. I have plugs for everything from 1-1/4" to 4" pipe, but they're usually buried somewhere and can't find them until the job is over. 

I ordered new Pella Architectural series windows for the downstairs West elevation, which should be delivered 9-21-15. Once installed, I will be removing the tile backsplash  and replacing it with something more compatible with the white cabinets and black granite counters. Like your floor, there's nothing wrong with it, other than it now looks out of place. I've been holding off this project until I replace the windows, which will entail removing the entire units and installing new construction windows and new casings that the tile will go up against.

As for children's input into design considerations, it is NOT permitted unless they are paying for it, which will never happen. Besides, they're all on their own and don't have to look at it every day. YMMV, based on your willingness to be abused by multiple women.


----------



## jpr62902

JEV said:


> It's probably no consolation at this point, but you could have rented an electric hammer from Home Depot or an equipment rental place with a wide chisel that would have made short order of that floor. I'm getting the early twinges of old Uncle Arthur-itis myself, and I have started finding methods easier on my joints. I would have also pulled the cabinet & toilet to save myself the frustration that comes with hand chiseling around objects, and would have been done with that floor in one session. As for the toilet, an old towel wrapped in a couple of plastic shopping bags will keep the sewer gas from escaping. I have plugs for everything from 1-1/4" to 4" pipe, but they're usually buried somewhere and can't find them until the job is over.
> 
> I ordered new Pella Architectural series windows for the downstairs West elevation, which should be delivered 9-21-15. Once installed, I will be removing the tile backsplash and replacing it with something more compatible with the white cabinets and black granite counters. Like your floor, there's nothing wrong with it, other than it now looks out of place. I've been holding off this project until I replace the windows, which will entail removing the entire units and installing new construction windows and new casings that the tile will go up against.
> 
> As for children's input into design considerations, it is NOT permitted unless they are paying for it, which will never happen. Besides, they're all on their own and don't have to look at it every day. YMMV, based on your willingness to be abused by multiple women.


 
 I'm jpr62902 and I approve of this post.


----------



## Melensdad

I know I could have rented the tool, thought about it, but its really a pretty small space and the project timeline for completion is between now & Thanksgiving.


----------



## bczoom

Missed this thread until now. 

Last time I ripped out a tile floor, it was quarry tile in the kitchen/dining/front hall.

Like JEV mentioned, I got the power tool.  

Once I ripped up about a 6x6' area, I found the easiest, fastest and cleanest way was to pry under the edge of and then rip up the luan sub-floor with the tile still attached.  Ripped it out in about 4x4' sections.  Had the whole 14x25' area ripped up in a couple hours.  Laid new sub-floor and was ready for the new flooring within a couple days.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW, the open floor area is about 4' by 12' plus the inset around the toilet.

Trying to chip it up without damaging the durarock subfloor.  So far pretty successful doing that so I don't have to replace the subfloor.  

But now the lovely Mrs_Bob wants me to shift my efforts back to the stained glass mosaic.  So ....


----------



## tiredretired

I don't know why, but I find this thread to be tremendously amusing.   I should be sitting here feeling the pain, but I just cannot stop laughing at the lunacy of it all.  

My apologies.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> I don't know why, but I find this thread to be tremendously amusing.   I should be sitting here feeling the pain, but I just cannot stop laughing at the lunacy of it all.
> 
> My apologies.



I'm here to provide a service


----------



## mla2ofus

Been there, done that, Bob. I also used the jackhammer method and it still wasn't fun!! Had to go buy a full face shield immediately cause I had little cuts all over my face. Then had to use a large stone on a 9" grinder to remove all the thinset down to concrete. Sprinkling water on it resulted in either lots of mud or dust. What a mess!! The only good thing was the house was empty because we hadn't moved in yet
                                    Mike


----------



## MrLiberty

At 60 years old, (how the hell did I get this old,) and very arthritic, and having been in the construction business myself, I am now glad I live in an apartment.  

Now my brother, who is older than me, and having been married for 40+ years, and who I worked for in the construction business, is now doing the forth kitchen remodel in his home of 25 years.  When I asked why remodel a perfectly fine kitchen he said it prevented needless arguments.


----------



## Melensdad

MrLiberty said:


> Now my brother, who is older than me, *and having been married for 40+ years*... is now doing the forth kitchen remodel in his home of 25 years.  *When I asked why remodel a perfectly fine kitchen he said it prevented needless arguments.*


In marriage we have to pick our battles.

The key to a long lasting, successful marriage is, when the wife come up with a crazy idea, always ask yourself one question: _ "Is this the hill upon which I wish to die" _and if the answer is _"no"_ then there is no reason to engage in battle.  

And so I tear up a floor.


----------



## Melensdad

Tile is 90% removed.

Just a few tiles by the door, and then a dozen around the toilet.  Tonight is fencing club night for me so I'll probably pull the toilet tomorrow and chip up the remainder of the tiles.

But for now I have a couple hour break with peace and solitude.  Nobody has to tell my wife that I started late _(after going to the cigar lounge for a couple hours)_ and quit early.  So far as anyone knows I worked my fingers to the bone today and I'm probably still upstairs working right now.  Get these jobs done too quickly and she'll just add more "honey do" projects to _the list._

So I officially am envoking silence via the "guy code" rule of manly conduct.  So it has been stated, so is it decreed


----------



## jpr62902

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I guess  that's  one benefit to  being  injured.  My honeydo list has shrunk to  almost nothing


----------



## Galvatron

I also have the tool for this job...heavy duty hammer drill with chisel action is a must tool to have, don't leave home without it.

So Bob have you got the new floor that Mrs Bob has told you to get yet??


----------



## Melensdad

She has to pick out a new floor.

What she picked out and was firm about getting got thrown out when she found out that the counter top she wanted was no longer available.  So she has to start her search over again!


----------



## Melensdad

Toilet is removed, minimal mess, nothing is broken.  It is now resting comfortably in the bathtub.  

Should be able to pull off the last 2 pieces of baseboard and chip up the remainder of tile that is around the toilet flange.  

Then we wait . . . and wait . . . wife has to decide on new counter top and tile.  I'm happy to have it take time for her to decide.  All I know is that if it looks bad then I am not to blame.  But if it looks good I can make claims on it because I will be the one who installs it.


----------



## Melensdad

So the bathroom is totally torn apart and my wife is at a loss as to how to put it back together.  So she talks to a friend, it is recommended she go to see the kitchen designer at one of the local lumber yards.  We go together.

My wife had previously purchased a couple dark bronze finished light fixtures.  Remember I said SHE purchaseed DARK antiqued bronze finished fixtures.

So we are talking to one of the designers, she tells him she picked out BRUSHED GOLD faucets to go with the BRUSHED GOLD light fixtures.  

I show her a photo of the light fixtures.

A fist fight almost ensues    and somehow it is all my fault that the faucet she picked out is a totally different color than the light fixtures she bought.  OK so maybe there is a bit of exageration, but seriously how is this my fault?


----------



## bczoom

Melensdad said:


> A fist fight almost ensues    and somehow it is all my fault that the faucet she picked out is a totally different color than the light fixtures she bought.  OK so maybe there is a bit of exageration, but seriously how is this my fault?





Melensdad said:


> In marriage we have to pick our battles.
> 
> The key to a long lasting, successful marriage is, when the wife come up with a crazy idea, always ask yourself one question: _ "Is this the hill upon which I wish to die" _and if the answer is _"no"_ then there is no reason to engage in battle.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


>



Nobody likes a smartass


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just remember these two words. "Yes dear".  They will get most men out of any jam with their woman. 

When it comes to arguing with women there are two things every man should remember. 

1.  You're wrong. 
2.  She's right. 

Living by those two things creates a much happier marriage. [emoji12]


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just remember these two words. "Yes dear".  They will get most men out of any jam with their woman.
> 
> When it comes to arguing with women there are two things every man should remember.
> 
> 1.  You're wrong.
> 2.  She's right.
> 
> Living by those two things creates a much happier marriage. [emoji12]



Well in my house any fight with a female has a saying that goes like this:
When you 'win' you 'lose' and,
When you 'tie' you 'lose' and,
When you 'lose' you 'lose.'​So I'm not sure, but we may be going back to see the bathroom designer again today?  Figure I'm just like the bull with a ring through its nose being led to the slaughter.  Yes dear.  That looks 'fine' too.  Yes dear.


----------



## Kane

Without progress pics, I'm beginning to wonder if the women have made this project so untenable that the multi-tasking "workman" has quit in utter frustration.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> Without progress pics, I'm beginning to wonder if the women have made this project so untenable that the multi-tasking "workman" has quit in utter frustration.



Just had a meeting with the bathroom 'designer' and I wonder why she is called a designer.  Told her the house was a "prairie style" design from 1912 and she nodded her head as if she knew, then she just started show stuff that would not be appropriate to the house.  So I pulled up my cellphone and started showing her photos.  She again nodded her head as if she understood.  Clearly by her so-called design choices she had no clue what I want despite showing her one photo and telling her this was my "ideal" bathroom!   

Back home and now finishing lunch and heading off in the car to go to look at tile at other stores because I am getting really tired of this and it needs to be finished but should not look like a modern bathroom, it should look like a prairie (or craftsman) style bathroom from 1912


----------



## Melensdad

Walked into Lowes, did not expect to find anything. 

Found wall and floor tile we both liked. Even found a granite top that is affordable AND looks good. 

Progress!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

See Bob. Ya  have to man up and  show  her a picture of an outhouse and tell her that's what she'll be using if she doesn't decide soon what tiles, taps, and counters she wants. That'll speed up the process. [emoji14]


----------



## Melensdad

Won't work in this house, too many other bathrooms to choose from.  This remodel job is for our daughter's bathroom.

On the bright side we now have a faucet picked out.  Melen narrowed it down to 2 different models.  I checked the prices and one of them was priced at $970.00 so the choice was obviously NOT that one!  

So we now have floor tile chosen.  Have wall tile chosen.  Have light fixtures already here.  And have picked out the faucet.  

We need to firm up the counter top choice, but we found one that is acceptable, hoping to make a decision soon.  Also hope to get the floor and wall tile on order right after the holiday weekend.


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> Just had a meeting with the bathroom 'designer' and I wonder why she is called a designer.  Told her the house was a "prairie style" design from 1912 and she nodded her head as if she knew, then she just started show stuff that would not be appropriate to the house.  So I pulled up my cellphone and started showing her photos.  She again nodded her head as if she understood.  Clearly by her so-called design choices she had no clue what I want despite showing her one photo and telling her this was my "ideal" bathroom!


(sigh) It hurts to pay for such a "service".


----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> Walked into Lowes, did not expect to find anything.
> 
> Found wall and floor tile we both liked. Even found a granite top that is affordable AND looks good.
> 
> Progress!


(sigh) Now you can backcharge your "design professional" for your valuable time spent at Lowes doing _her _job.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> (sigh) It hurts to pay for such a "service".



We are lucky in that respect, we met for the first meeting, didn't buy or commit to anything, so what I lost was 2 hours of my time, but no money.

She did, however, seem somewhat offended when she asked what I thought of one of her choice combinations and I said I thought it was "horrific."   She replied that "horrific" is a strong term.  I said: _Well you asked what I thought and I told you I thought it was horrific and I still think it is horrific._ 

In retrospect that may have been a turning point in her actually understanding that I would not accept her modern choices for our recreation of a vintage bathroom.  Not that it did any good.


----------



## waybomb

For those expensive faucets.  Go ebay.  I've got 5 bathrooms to do with 6 sinks. Every faucet purchased retails well over 500 each.  Didn't pay more than 200 each.  Sinks are a bargain on ebay as well.  Bought 3 kohler above counter sinks at 90 bucks each.  Bought 2 xylem segmented glass vessels at 750 each that normally go in the 1200 range. 
I've been picking up piece by piece Kohler water tiles and the rest of the components at way below retail. 
Still worthing on the kitchen but amassing supplies for the bathrooms. 
EBay is my friend.


----------



## Melensdad

No luck on Ebay.

Actually for the specific Delta faucet, in the specific finish we need, the prices on Ebay are actually higher than they are on Amazon.

But when I looked for the Watermark brand, which is a made in America high line designer brand, I found only parts and some oddities.  But nothing even close to the design we need.

The problem with our design is we are trying to make the bathroom look less like a traditional bathroom and more like a Frank Lloyd Wright/Walter Burley Griffin inspired Prairie Style bathroom.  That means we have to focus on some very specific pieces, and removes some flexibility in the look.


----------



## waybomb

Now you have a reason to buy the lathe and Bridgeport  you've always wanted. ......


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> Now you have a reason to buy the lathe and Bridgeport  you've always wanted. ......



uh, no


----------



## Melensdad

Spent a bit more time on my hands and knees today.  Chipped up the last chards of tile that were stuck.  Vacuumed the floor and inspected it to look for high and low spots.  Brought out the grinder and ground down the high spots ... _NOTE TO SELF: Wear a dust mask next time you grind on a cement subfloor._

Letting the dust settle and it will have to be vacuumed one more time, then I'll mix up some self-leveling concrete to fill in the holes and get it ready for tile installation.  But I think the self-leveling concrete will have to wait for another day, the BBQ ribs have to go onto the grill.  So today the work is done.


----------



## waybomb

A heated bathroom floor certainly is a nice touch. ........


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> A heated bathroom floor certainly is a nice touch. ........



You are forbidden from talking to my wife 



EDIT:  Took the grinder to last of the high spots, then vacuumed the room again.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to look at paint samples.  

Looked at (_what seemed like_) 100 paint chips, all of which looked pretty much the same to my eye.  The lovely Mrs_Bob picks one, we have a mini-sample made up and bring it home.  I paint the corner of the bathroom, lay out some tile pieces.  

*Preliminary opinion from Bob:* _"Looks fine to me"_

*Preliminary opinon from the lovely Mrs_Bob:*_  "Wow, not what I expected .........
..............    ...........   and  ............ oh, with the light ............
.........   really not what ..........   wow .............  uh, no, I don't think ............."  
_​So at what time may I begin drinking on Labor Day?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just keep saying to yourself. .."if mama ain't happy, I ain't happy"


----------



## Kane

After years and years in the commercial construction management biz, ya learn. Give the end user no more than three choices. 

Pick one.

What you like, I love.


----------



## Melensdad

I'd be drinking now if I had any booze!

Went back to the highly respected lumber yard with the bathroom design center that people all think is the best in the area ...  met with "Ted" again to place an order for the cabinets we are adding.  Ted is the guy who we sat down with several days ago, he drew up the new design, blah blah blah

So I walk in and sit with him.  Basically he made my wife & I a lot of promises that he essentially recanted today.  Sizes he said he could get, he can't get.  Configurations he said he could get, he can't get.  But he again assured me that he would take care of everything, if I give him a couple more days.

So I walk out frustrated, spent 90+ minutes with him and got NOTHING on order.  

But he suggested that I go down the road to the granite store and get working on the 2 counter tops we need for the new design.  Gives me a little card, scribbles some stuff on it so that I would be welcomed in there as a preferred customer.  So I drive across the county to his preferred granite supplier ... walk in ... holding my little card ... nobody would wait on me.  Huh?  Walked out, pissed.

Now I'm at the cigar lounge trying to relax.

On the bright side I did manage to lay down a layer of self leveling concrete on the subfloor to repair the minor damage that was made in spots when the old tile was chipped up.  So I got something done, and I learned not to rely on suppliers.  Planning to go home (_after my cigar_) and see if the concrete layer is dry.  If so I need to mix up a little more and finish off the project.

Got the floor tile picked out, $15.99 square foot.  Got the wall tile picked out, $5 square foot.  Need about 80 sq/ft of floor and about 60 sq/ft of wall tile.  Figure the 2 granite counters will cost me close to a grand.  The poplar wood trim is going to cost me another $750 to get it milled down to the right size, then that will need to be stained and finished to match the cherry cabinets (_that I apparently can not place on order and have no cost what those will cost_).  Best price I can find on the faucet is $222 and the matching bath fixture is closer to $300, the matching towel bars are nearly $100 each.  Not sure what the mirrors will cost, but I need 2 of those.  This little project is going to cost a lot more that I ever figured it would.  Good thing I get to re-use the toilet and bathtub!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Well have an update, and I am finding out that NOTHING is cheap.

Adding a few cabinets from "Ted" at the locally owned lumber yard and the cost is $2750.  So I go to Lowe's to see if they are any cheaper, NOPE, their price quote is just north of $3500.  WTF is that all about?  Using the same brand, same style of cherry cabinets, we spent about $10,000 for the entire house 20 years ago.  Now to outfit 1/2 of a bathroom the price is roughly $3K.  

On a bright note, the price per tile that the lovely Mrs_Bob picked out has DROPPED by $3.00 per tile and is now "only" $12.98 per tile.


----------



## jpr62902

Just keep telling yourself, "He who knows the cost of everything knows the value of nothing."

 That should help.


----------



## Melensdad

jpr62902 said:


> Just keep telling yourself, "He who knows the cost of everything knows the value of nothing."
> 
> That should help.



Sure, I'll rest much better knowing that.

But on the bright side I told the lovely Mrs_Bob the costs, she is now thinking that we don't need the $1500 wall cabinets.


----------



## Kane

Tell Mrs. Bob that she should be able to remodel a VERY nice bathroom, using a design professional and a contractor, for around $300-$400 per square foot. Then ask how she presumes to pay off the overages, either in cash or barter.

We can only imagine that the two of you can come up with an acceptable barter arrangement, with your half of the deal already paid up in arrears. Did I say in arrears? hmmmm.


----------



## waybomb

On that note,  imagine what he could get in trade for a heated floor.


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> On that note,  imagine what he could get in trade for a heated floor.



Keep it clean fellas, this is my daughter's bathroom


----------



## Melensdad

Almost all the tile has been carried upstairs.  50# a box for the mosaic floor tile!!!  

I also ordered 22 boxes of wall tile, after waiting 2 weeks they only managed to get 20 of those 22 boxes into the store.  I got those and hauled them upstairs too.  But I'm still waiting for the last two boxes.

Today's project was tape off the trim and painting the walls.  Which is done.  At least the first coat.  Probably put a second coat on later today ... or if I'm lucky tomorrow!  In any case, I should be starting to put down the floor tile in a day or two, figure 2 days to put it all down becasue there will be a lot of cutting.  Another day to grout.  Of course the lovely Mrs_Bob has not yet picked the grout color.  I don't want to grout it until after I seal it, so that will be another day, needed before grouting.  Assuming a grout color can be decided the floor can be installed, sealed and grouted, and then I will seal the grout too, all can be done this week.  

Then I can start on the wall tile.  I don't want to begin the wall tile until the floor is sealed twice.  The floor is a marble mosaic and marble is pourus so sealing it twice is going to keep it looking nicer longer.  And if any grout from the wall tile falls onto the floor it will clean up easily too.


----------



## Melensdad

And so it begins . . . lighting in the photo makes it look uneven in color but its not.  I'm liking it.  But it is honestly not very easy to work with.  Can't wait to start cutting all the individual pieces to follow the lines of the bathtub . . . that will be fun.


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh yes, the retired life.


----------



## Melensdad

Time for a lunch break.  Actually probably done for the day.  Fencing practice starts this afternoon at the high school so by the time I clean up, eat lunch, put the tools away it will be time to leave to go beat kids with still rods.


----------



## Melensdad

I was busy yesterday so nothing got done.  

Had other stuff to do this morning, and about to leave the house shortly, but I did manage to get some work done on the tile install today.  Let me just say that mosaic is a bitch.  And marble is a lot more of a bitch than ceramic.  It breaks along vein lines, its thicker than ceramic so nippers don't quite fit.  And while the sheets go down pretty easily, along the edges where you are cutting and fitting its a huge PITA.

But I do think it looks goods.

I have about 3 sheets to place along the doorway, all 3 will actually be about   2/3rds of a sheet so they need to be cut.  Looks like I will have at least 1 day of cutting and fitting along the edges to finish this off


----------



## Melensdad

Floor is done execpt for some drying of the cement under a few trim pieces.  

So figured I start laying out the walls.

Borrowed a self-leveling rotating laser level.  Shot the marks around the room and 4 different levels.  Put a tape measure to it and the self-leveling feature is apparently broken!  Now I have marks that are climbing a full inch incline along the long wall.  WTF.  I was hoping to avoid doing this all manually.  Looks like I have to do it the hard way.  Damn damn damn.  

Glad I found out BEFORE the tile started going onto the walls.


----------



## jpr62902

Melensdad said:


> Floor is done execpt for some drying of the cement under a few trim pieces.
> 
> So figured I start laying out the walls.
> 
> Borrowed a self-leveling rotating laser level. Shot the marks around the room and 4 different levels. Put a tape measure to it and the self-leveling feature is apparently broken! Now I have marks that are climbing a full inch incline along the long wall. WTF. I was hoping to avoid doing this all manually. Looks like I have to do it the hard way. Damn damn damn.
> 
> Glad I found out BEFORE the tile started going onto the walls.



 Good save!


----------



## Melensdad

I know I work slow, but between arthritis and having going to fencing practice to beat children with metal sticks, I am otherwise occupied so tile jobs tend to get stretched out.  

Floor install is done.

Wall tile was started.  Got farther than you can see in this photo.  1/2 of the toilet alcove is done.  On the long wall we have a new make-up vanity that will be going into place so the tile is stopped at the point where the vanity will start.  On the far side of the vanity the tile will pick up again and continue to the end of that wall.

The lovely Mrs_Bob decided she wanted to help.  Saved me a lot of up-and-down movement as I just sat on the floor, marked the tile cuts, she made the cuts and brought me the tiles.  No fighting or yelling either.  

Loving the look.  There will be a wooden cap over the top of the tile and that will wrap around the whole room.


----------



## Melensdad

A better photo ... shows the toilet alcove with the tile installed.  

The square hole in the wall toward the left of the photo is where the new recessed toilet paper holder will be fitted.


----------



## bczoom

Looks great!!!



Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob decided she wanted to help.  Saved me a lot of up-and-down movement as I just sat on the floor, marked the tile cuts, she made the cuts and brought me the tiles.  No fighting or yelling either.


The Mrs. and I don't get along on many projects but I agree with you on this one and have had Mrs. Z do the same.

We were cutting tile and granite for the kitchen and fireplace and I did just as you.  Mark the tile and let her do the cutting.

Oh, did I mention it was winter and she had to go outside and run the wet saw?  Her apron was frozen within a minute of every time she ran the saw.  Better her than me...


----------



## Melensdad

Toilet alcove is done.   Finished that wall behind the toilet this morning.  Could have gotten it done last evening but The Walking Dead was coming on so I had to take a break.  There are a couple flaws, but those will be hidden by the toilet itself so I can live with the minor flaws.  I even cleaned up the blood stains from where I cut 2 of my fingers on a sharp edge 

On the right side of the picture you can see that I still have to wrap that edge around to the bathtub.  That will take a lot of cuts, so I'm going to wait until I get the lovely Mrs_Bob to help with that.


----------



## Galvatron

Picture does not show if you used a edging trim???


----------



## Melensdad

Galvatron said:


> Picture does not show if you used a edging trim???



NOPE.  Covering the top edge will be wood.  It will be 'rabbeted' so the wood will overlap the top edge of the tile by about 1/4".  The wood will wrap around the entire room like a 'chair rail.'

Just finished the small area near the doorway.  Again, the side of the door frame's casing trim will also be rabbeted so the wood will overlap the edge of the tile.


----------



## Melensdad

The bathroom remodel is moving along at a modest pace. Grouting tile almost completed...floor is completed, walls are 50% donee New make up vanity cabinets are hauled up the stairs, not yet attached to the wall. The old bathroom countertop has been removed and is now safely resting on the front porch. It is HEAVY. Clearly a 2 man job. Or at least 1 real man ... not an old guy with arthritis. Ego shattered, toes & fingers crushed, but no broken bones or internal injuries. If it was 5 o'clock I'd pour a bourbon and claim my work for the day complete.


----------



## Melensdad

More work today 

Got the base cabinet leveled and attached to the wall, got the center drawer installed.  Cut the panel to fit the end, got that attached.  Now to clean up the mess and finishe the tile.  There will be 1 course of tile as a 'baseboard' under the 'make up' area.  Then there will be 8 courses of tile from the panel end all the way back to the door.  Because the tile does not go all the way up we decided not to tile behind it because it would have caused complications with trimming out the wood that will run across the top of the tile.

But at least we are ready for the granite tops to be installed now.  I think those are scheduled for next Monday?  

I think we all would have preferred 2 drawer bases with a center desk drawer, but the room would have been to cramped and I think people would have walked into the corner, or stubbed their toes, when walking into the bathroom.  This still looks like a reasonably spaceous bathroom, adding another 15" base cabinet with drawers would have made it look cramped and I think a hazard.


----------



## Melensdad

Different angle of the cabinet.  Looks like there is plenty of room for more drawers in this photo but that really is not the case.  

On the drawer side we wanted to keep a 36" walkway between the corner of the drawers and the bathtub.  I think we managed to actually get a 35" walkway there.  I still need to add the kickplate/toeplate, but that can wait until the end.  

Now I need to clean out the woodworking tools and bring the wetsaw back in to finish the tile.


----------



## Melensdad

Tile is done, it needs to be mopped & wiped down a couple more times, but the work is done.  Now we get the granite tops installed.

This is the small "make-up" table.  Top is just sitting on here now, needs a bit of silicone under it to hold it into place.  There will be no backsplash on this because there is no sink here.  Now that the top is here I can run the electric up the wall from below and install a light switch, a mirror, and a light fixture above the mirror.  And then the room will be wrapped with two bands of wood.

No clue what type of granite this is other than freaking expensive    

They are still outside with the main vanity top, sink and backsplash.


----------



## Kane

bczoom said:


> Oh, did I mention it was winter and she had to go outside and run the wet saw?  Her apron was frozen within a minute of every time she ran the saw.  Better her than me...


Now that you're almost finished, is there any thought of Mrs. Bob using the wet saw set in the bathtub?


----------



## Melensdad

And now the main vanity top, sink & backsplash.  

Got to admit it, its a beautiful top.  There are some areas of clear crystal in this top that add a lot of depth, in addition to the swirl pattern that gives this top a lot of visual interest and beauty.  

On thing I liked about this granite company (I went to 3 different granite suppliers + all the home centers) is that this guy was the only one who let me pick which area of the granite slab I wanted cut into my top.  So we picked the slab, then we picked the area of the slab we wanted.  And we only paid for what we got.  The other companies said I'd have to pay for the entire slab if I chose the area of the cut.  The home centers wouldn't let me pick at all.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> Now that you're almost finished, is there any thought of Mrs. Bob using the wet saw set in the bathtub?



Wet saw is in the heated workshop now.  But the tile for this room is now done!  

There is lots of woodwork to do.  Some plumbing.  Some electrical work.  And then done.


----------



## Melensdad

Countdown to Thanksgiving and kicking the final bits into high gear.

I had to have the wood milled for me to match up the existing wood, so that was a delay.  Same guy (a cabinet maker) matched the stain for me so it all arrived this morning pre-finished and ready to hang.  Got more to do.  The mirror needs to be totally framed.  A second mirror hung and that also gets framed.  3 bands of poplar will wrap the whole room.  Re wrap the frames around the door and window too.


----------



## Melensdad

Another view.


----------



## Melensdad

And 1 more, this was a little tricky but I think looks great.


----------



## Melensdad

Done for the day . . . should be completed tomorrow.

Small mirror is on the wall and framed into place.

Got to install a bit trim over the top of the tile and finish around the door.  There is some trim over the tile in the toilet alcove too.  Also frame out the big mirror.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks great Bob, nice job.


----------



## Melensdad

OhioTC18 said:


> Looks great Bob, nice job.



The lovely Mrs_Bob came home, looked at it and said she wanted to do our bathroom next


----------



## jpr62902

OhioTC18 said:


> Looks great Bob, nice job.


 
Yes it does.


----------



## Melensdad

The real work is done.  Hang some artwork, install some towel bars/hooks/hangers, clean up the mess.


----------



## Melensdad

....


----------



## Melensdad

.......


----------



## Galvatron

Looks damn nice sir


----------



## squerly

Looks great Bob and it looks like you made the Thanksgiving deadline as well.  Good Job!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've deliberately stayed out of this thread because my wife has been asking me to do much the same thing to the *whole house* for *2 YEARS*.  I've studiously ignored her.  I reckon I'll let her next husband do something besides sit around and enjoy my labor!!!  

Good job Bob!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

your wife said so. & that work- looks great.


----------

